# Boat Accident in Highland Bayou yesterday evening



## CM (Jan 25, 2005)

Yesterday just as the sun was going down, my neighbor who was idling with a boat load of friends in highland bayou got ran over by a 21 foot center console. the boat hit my neighbor on the port rear going wide open. when it hit my neighbors boat there was a little girl that was thrown from the center console boat. The driver of the boat didn't even know he had lost a passenger, well we kept hearing "turn around and get the girl man". When they did, I noticed the girl in the water was not trying to swim, just floating there, when she was picked up the boat just sped off, not checking to see if my neighbor was alright or nothing. one of the passengers in my neighbors boat had glass all over her and was bleeding, ever body was really shaken up. Things happened so quick that there was no way to get TX numbers. He hit my neighbors boat so hard that I know it had to crack the bottom,so if any of the boat places around here get a white center console boat with a crack or damage on the starboard side, either let me know or call the police. THIS WAS A HIT AND RUN. Please be careful and SLOW DOWN. Somebody could of got killed.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

wow. glad everyone is ok. sounds like alcohol was probably involved.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Boat length is very clear (21 foot). Do you know make of boat or motor?


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

I sure hope the child was o-k!! There are some people that should not even own a boat let alone one with a lot of power!! You have to watch out for yourself and the other crazy in his boat, I stay away from the water in the bays on weekends especially on a long weekend.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

That's nuts hit n run on the water .Thank God its a praise no one was hurt or worst.I think everyone on 2cool should see this post.Where is highland bayou????.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Glad everyone is OK. Did you still file a police report?

Prayers headed up...


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

These kind of stories send chills up my spine. I saw a lot of close calls yesterday and we are not even through the weekend yet. I am glad everyone is ok and I will tell my guys to keep a sharp lookout. 

There was another major collision in Lake Travis last night with lifeflight involved. My brother was onscene and it sounds pretty bad.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

911? VHF call? One call and there would have been a LEO at every ramp waiting on him. Then alcohol test and jail.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

is this the area by bayou vista your talking about? if so, im sure that boats around that area still, at one of the houses. may call the hospitals in the area to see if the lil girl was taken into the hospital. man, glad no one got killed.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Crazy...Hope the little girl is OK.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

wow that is nuts. i am almost becoming a advocate of only operating pleasure boats daylight hours only! we had a job last night by tiki where a guy ran his boat up on a reef. no one was hurt but could have been. if your going out on the water today be careful.


----------



## WOODY2373 (Jan 3, 2007)

Highland bayou that I know of is in bayou vista.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> may call the hospitals in the area to see if the lil girl was taken into the hospital.


This.

I hope PD was called and that they started checking local hospitals.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Man... Thats scary. I wouldnt think that boat would be hard to find with that damage


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

i hope they catch the mofo. 

maybe check hospital for an injured girl. 

another reason to stay off the water and roads during holidays.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

sitting out on the pier this morning, they were acting fools on the water already.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

I've seen a couple...accidents on the water scare me 100x more than on land.

We got buzzed while swimming this morning. Too many idiots out...we came home...tain't worth it.


----------



## CM (Jan 25, 2005)

Because we are in the county, we called the sheriff department. what a waste. all they did is get the guys license number and name that got hit. I called the Game Warden,, but no return calls as of yet. My wife had called the galveston county sheriff marine division 2 different times to get someone out here to slow these guys down, but they never show up. will keep every one informed. thanks for the support.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

I WOULD ASK AROUND FATBOYS AND THE CAUSEWAY BAIT CAMP. ALSO THOSE BAITCAMPS,RAMPS BY bv.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

CDHknives said:


> I've seen a couple...accidents on the water scare me 100x more than on land.
> 
> We got buzzed while swimming this morning. Too many idiots out...we came home...tain't worth it.


Yup, on Lake Livingston one time. We'd all been partying at the island. a boat next to us had been hitting the liquor pretty hard. We all pretty much left around the same time..

2 kids on a jet ski were jumping wakes and in and out of boats. The other boat (drinkers) were on a straight course, not turning, not driving fast, just going and the jet ski headed right for them. fortunately the kid on the back saw in time and grabbed the driver and rolled off just in time, the boat plowed the ski..

Not their fault for sure, but I believe they may have been paying more attention if they had been sober and seen the jet ski..

a


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

CM said:


> Because we are in the county, we called the sheriff department. what a waste.


they are busy writing seat belt tickets


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> I WOULD ASK AROUND FATBOYS AND THE CAUSEWAY BAIT CAMP. ALSO THOSE BAITCAMPS,RAMPS BY bv.


Yep, start your own investigation by asking around at the launches.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

The neighbor should file a report to the police, Game Warden, and CPS.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

another reason why I don't get out on the water THIS weekend...glad all was Ok..


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

V-Bottom said:


> another reason why I don't get out on the water THIS weekend...glad all was Ok..


The three worst weekends for fishermen to be on the water with countless idiots out there: Memorial Day, July 04th, and Labor Day. I bring my camcorder out to a busy boat ramp and look for $10K video clip!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

V-Bottom said:


> another reason why I don't get out on the water THIS weekend...glad all was Ok..


first time I ever agreed with VB....LOL

Memorial Day Weekend = Stay away from Galv. Bay...

Everything that floats is gonna be out there this weekend....


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

That is scary. We were going through Taylors Bayou one night and a boat buzzed by with out lights on. This is at ten at night and we were in a aluminum boat with a two stroke so we did not hear him. I am glad I stayed off of the water this weekend.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

offatts bayou is full of the crazies today


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

CM said:


> Because we are in the county, we called the sheriff department. what a waste. all they did is get the guys license number and name that got hit. I called the Game Warden,, but no return calls as of yet. My wife had called the galveston county sheriff marine division 2 different times to get someone out here to slow these guys down, but they never show up. will keep every one informed. thanks for the support.


That's discouraging........would hope that they (game warden) would be of service since they are on the water more than most.

I hope the lil girl thrown from the vessel in question is ok. As well as your neighbor and his passengers.

Scary to say the least.........sad3sm


----------



## mercenarymedic2105 (Jun 8, 2011)

I love to kayak that area down there but rarely do anymore because there are lots of crazies that come down that canal from Louis' ramp. I remember last year there was an incident at a TKF tournament there that a boat buzzed a group of kayaks and caused a guy to turtle and dump all his gear. Last I had heard there was a lot of effort to get GW and GCSO to work that area to no avail


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

Folks, keep chasing the IDIOT , Please!


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> offatts bayou is full of the crazies today


You see all the boats over at the hangout spot by Moody Gardens? Crazy right there.

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk 2012


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

FireEater said:


> You see all the boats over at the hangout spot by Moody Gardens? Crazy right there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk 2012


A boat sank leaving there yesterday and then the guy went to jail for BWI.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

FireEater said:


> You see all the boats over at the hangout spot by Moody Gardens? Crazy right there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk 2012


i seen all the boat to the east of MG, but not to the west of MG. man, the idiots were all over the bayou. 61st boatramp looked like a party spot there was soooo many people around there.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Yesterday taught me a lesson at POC--NOT TO GO OUT DURING THE HOLIDAYS! Yesterday was a cluster f_ck at Froggies. Also, so many boats running in the ICW made it rougher than West Matty. Also, why does everyone have to run like a bat out of hell? There is no courtesy it seems--everyone out for themselves. I will wait for non holiday weekends and during the week for my fishing pleasure for now on.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thank God no one was seriously hurt, sounds like aclohol was involved.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Capt. Billy said:


> A boat sank leaving there yesterday and then the guy went to jail for BWI.


We walked over to the water and looked across at all of them. Saw the Coasties cruising around keeping an eye on them, so I figured it would be a matter of time before something went down.

Sitting here at Station 2 today, there have been a lot of boats headed to the Dike since 6:30AM.

22 more hours left on my shift, hopefully a quiet one. Yesterday's shift had a bad house fire with a fatality. It got so hot it ran the guys out. Takes a really hot one to run some of us vets out, so it had to be hot.

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk 2012


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

RRbohemian said:


> Yesterday taught me a lesson at POC--NOT TO GO OUT DURING THE HOLIDAYS! Yesterday was a cluster f_ck at Froggies. Also, so many boats running in the ICW made it rougher than West Matty. Also, why does everyone have to run like a bat out of hell? There is no courtesy it seems--everyone out for themselves. I will wait for non holiday weekends and during the week for my fishing pleasure for now on.


I was there Saturday afternoon. Total [email protected]#$$. Game warden and coastgaurd and people still running 50mph. Total morons. There was a bright yellow boat came through the cut early afternoon. Three or four boats and he just runs right through everybody. Never even slowed down. Showing off all that power. Lmao. What an idiot. And no we were t in the cut. We were in the icw. Bright yellow boat with some BS written on the side of it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

FireEater said:


> We walked over to the water and looked across at all of them. Saw the Coasties cruising around keeping an eye on them, so I figured it would be a matter of time before something went down.
> 
> Sitting here at Station 2 today, there have been a lot of boats headed to the Dike since 6:30AM.
> 
> ...


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Greg E said:


> I was there Saturday afternoon. Total [email protected]#$$. Game warden and coastgaurd and people still running 50mph. Total morons. There was a bright yellow boat came through the cut early afternoon. Three or four boats and he just runs right through everybody. Never even slowed down. Showing off all that power. Lmao. What an idiot. And no we were t in the cut. We were in the icw. Bright yellow boat with some BS written on the side of it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


We made the decision to stay off the water this year for the holidays an go visit the parents. Been done there the last few and it seems to just get worse. Sad when you pick Houston traffic over a day on the water...


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Man, I do my best to stay off the roads all together let alone the water.. the only exception being heading offshore for a few days away from MOST of the idiots. Hope it stays quiet for you FE, and the rest of or FFs..

A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

just seen the CG stop and escorting a boat in the bayou. looked to be overloaded to me.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Greg E said:


> I was there Saturday afternoon. Total [email protected]#$$. Game warden and coastgaurd and people still running 50mph. Total morons. There was a bright yellow boat came through the cut early afternoon. Three or four boats and he just runs right through everybody. Never even slowed down. Showing off all that power. Lmao. What an idiot. And no we were t in the cut. We were in the icw. Bright yellow boat with some BS written on the side of it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, I saw that yellow boat. CG was hanging out at Froggies monitoring all the boat traffic. I guess they were making a showing hopeful no one got out of order.


----------



## mercenarymedic2105 (Jun 8, 2011)

Just made one sunk off Sylvan Beach. 8 people in a 16 foot skiff, went down about 1/2 mile off the ramp. Fortunately everyone got off and brought back to land by good samaritans


----------



## WOODY2373 (Jan 3, 2007)

Anymore news if anyone was caught?


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I hope justice, in any form, gets served.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree. This idiot needs to be severely punished.


----------



## CM (Jan 25, 2005)

WOODY2373 said:


> Anymore news if anyone was caught?


they are working on it right now. lots of people know about it. will keep ya'll informed as info comes in.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Beyond the tragedy of the little girl being hurt and your neighbors friend getting cut up this will be one more step closer to boater licensing. Keep us posted. You'll make my day to hear that the little girl is going to be ok and that they caught the POS and he's headed form some 'general population' justice.


----------



## WOODY2373 (Jan 3, 2007)

I actually had a friend on the boat that got hit. Going to try and talk to him again today.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Hope everyone ends up Ok from this and they find the offender. Holiday weekends sure bring the idiots out in force.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

I fished sabine on Memorial day it was very tame not alot of boat traffic out there, hope everyone invoved is alright and justice gets served.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

CM said:


> Somebody could of got killed.


Could have.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Did they ever find out who did this?


----------



## CM (Jan 25, 2005)

not as of yet. the Game Wardens are on it, along with the Galveston Sheriff dept. and the local police. Someone knows something and it will come out in time. Thanks for asking.


----------

